

Some of the API calls for Fifa World Cup 2014 - alpartar
https://gist.github.com/paganre/83b3470c79476510f47a

======
crazypyro
Watch out for the terms. I believe this is technically illegal access of
information, considering the terms state it should only be used by Fifa
website and app.

